# canon digicam



## freekazoid (24. November 2002)

hey da draussen

ich liebäuge schon seit längerem mit dem kauf einer canon g3. nun häufen sich zur zeit ja neue cams und ich weiss langsam nicht mehr ob ich mich nicht für eine andere entscheiden soll %)

nun wäre es toll einige berichte und kommentare – wenn jemand von euch erfahrungen mit dieser cam gesammelt hat – zu kriegen oder allenfalls alternativ-modelle, wenn mich jemand davon abbringen will 

danke im voraus


----------



## Thomas Lindner (25. November 2002)

Wenn ich mal ein Konkurenz , nein, das heißt ja heute Mitbewerber,-Produkt "vorstellen", bzw. empfehlen darf:

http://www.sony.de/view.x?cat=14913&loc=de_DE

Sehr schöne handliche Cams die Cypershot Serie!


----------



## Extremniki (25. November 2002)

hi!
ich habe mich heute mit genau dem gleichen thema beschäftigt und eine interessante webseite gefunden. hier werden einige gute cams vorgestellt und auf herz und nieren getestet:
http://www.foto-erhardt.de/ 

ich werd mir die monolta dimage 7i kaufen nach den tests!

viel glück


----------



## freekazoid (25. November 2002)

@ cutti:
ja die hab ich mir auch schon angeschaut. vor allem die p9. ist auch in meiner engeren wahl.
aber laut den tests ist das nicht so die beste cam.

@ extremniki:
thx für den link. die minolta is mir zu teuer


----------



## Vitalis (25. November 2002)

Die G3 ist eine sehr gute Kamera mit einem sehr lichtstarken Objektiv und verdammt guter Bildqualität. Aber es gibt welche die bieten einem einfach mehr.. Schau Dir mal die Fuji Finepix S602 Zoom genauer an. Die bekommt man für 750 Euro und mehr Spaß als bei der G3 dazu ^^

Im Forum von http://www.finepix.de sind alle hochzufrieden mit dieser Kamera, es gibt fast nichts was sie nicht kann.

Sony würd ich niemals nehmen, allein schon wegen den teuren Memorysticks die auch noch bei 128 MB stehengeblieben sind.


----------



## freekazoid (25. November 2002)

ich bin auch sehr skeptisch vonwegen sony im allgemeinen.
genau wegen dem memorystick. bin ich auch nicht so ein fan davon.

ich guck mir mal die fuji an. thx vitalis. was meinst du mit mehr spass noch dazu.


----------



## goela (26. November 2002)

> Im Forum von http://www.finepix.de sind alle hochzufrieden mit dieser Kamera, es gibt fast nichts was sie nicht kann.


Meinst Du nicht, dass da etwas voreingenommen geurteilt wird? Wer gibt schon zu, dass er Müll (jetzt nicht auf die Finepix bezogen, sondern allgemein gesprochen) gekauft hat.


> Sony würd ich niemals nehmen, allein schon wegen den teuren Memorysticks die auch noch bei 128 MB stehengeblieben sind.


Stimme ich absolut zu! Glaube nicht, dass Sony mit ihrem Memorystick sich noch lange halten können!


----------



## Vitalis (26. November 2002)

> Meinst Du nicht, dass da etwas voreingenommen geurteilt wird? Wer gibt schon zu, dass er Müll (jetzt nicht auf die Finepix bezogen, sondern allgemein gesprochen) gekauft hat.


Ja da haste natürlich nicht unrecht, aber trotzdem. Wenn man viele der Beiträge liest, dann bekommt man schon mit, wie es mit der allgemeinen Stimmung so ist, naja..  

@freekazoid: Ich möchte jetzt keine Lobreden halten ^^, sie macht einfach Spaß.. weil sie einen großen Zoombereich hat und Macro bis 1cm, weil Dir sehr sehr viele Möglichkeiten der Bildgestaltung zur Verfügung stehen, weil sie schnell ist und einen LCD im Sucher... usw usw


----------



## freekazoid (28. November 2002)

danke für die tipps jungs.

ich hab mir jetzt die canon powershot g2(< die g3 ist voraussichtlich dieses jahr nicht mehr erhältlich ) mit 256mb speicher bestellt und freue mich schon riesig darauf. sollte in den nächsten tagen kommen.


----------



## Vitalis (28. November 2002)

Und was hat Dich dazu bewogen?


----------



## freekazoid (28. November 2002)

zwei hauptgründe:

ich will um's verrecken ne neue digicam. JETZT.
ich hab mich von einem fotografen beraten lassen und habe auch gefragt welches der hauptunterschied der g2 zur g3 ist. dabei kam heraus dass alles eigentlich dasselbe ist ausser der zoom.
der ist bei der g2 35 bis 105 und bei der g3 halt 35 bis 140; ich meine ey, das sind über'n daumen drei schritte vorwärts …


----------



## ShadowMan (28. November 2002)

Ich habe die Digicam von Canon und bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden damit! Nur der Preis war ned gerade billig... aber die von Sony dürften auch nicht viel billiger sein!

Kleiner Tipp: Schau doch mal bei Ciao.com nach!  
Da findest du sicher ein paar hilfreiche Berichte zu den neusten und aktuellsten Digicams!

Liebe Grüße, -=Shadow=-


----------



## Vitalis (28. November 2002)

Öhm naja.. das ist wirklich nicht der einzige Unterschied zwischen G2 und G3: http://www.digitalkamera.de/Info/News/14/89.htm

Was ich aber eigentlich meinte.. wieso eine G2 und nicht ne andere Digicam, wie z.B. die Fuji? Mich interessiert einfach, aus welchen Gründen Du Dich für diese Kamera entschieden hast.


----------



## freekazoid (28. November 2002)

naja auch egal.

viele meiner kollegen haben canon digicams und sind sehr zufrieden damit. warum ich nicht auch?


----------



## goela (28. November 2002)

Ich habe auch ne Canon (Powershot S30) und bin zufrieden damit! Aber die G2 ist ne andere (Preis)Klasse!


----------



## Vitalis (28. November 2002)

Ich dachte halt, wenn man fast 1000 Euro ausgibt, daß man sich dann davor aufs kleinste Detail informiert.. naja egal


----------



## Extremniki (28. November 2002)

wie 1000 euro??? ich dachte die minolta wär ihm zu teuer!!!
die kostet doch bloß 914,- euro und hat sehr gute testergebnisse erhalten.


----------



## Vitalis (28. November 2002)

Okay  Für 750 bekommt man die G2, also fast 1000  Ne im ernst, ich wußte es nicht so genau.


----------



## Extremniki (28. November 2002)

na gut, das sind ja in wahrheit auch schon 500,- DM unterschied


----------



## Vitalis (28. November 2002)

Ja schon...
... ****** Euro


----------



## Extremniki (28. November 2002)

badwordfilter, da muss man ssiehcs-euro schreiben


----------



## freekazoid (29. November 2002)

es ist bestimmt kein schlechter kauf. da bin ich mir sicher.
ich möchte ja zum anfangen keine profi-fotos schiessen. und dafür sollte die g2 reichen. dass man viele sachen auch manuell einstellen kann hat mich auch überzeugt.
günstig war sie auch. kamera + 256mb speicher für 1100 CHF ~ 750€. auch das sprach dafür


----------



## goela (29. November 2002)

@freekazoid
Na dann viel Spass. Vielleicht triffst Du ja man die P....Heidi (Laetitia) beim Toblerone essen!  
Da kannst Du dann ne Menge Fotos schiessen!


----------



## freekazoid (29. November 2002)

bist du sicher dass sie di toblerone essen würde …
aber die fotos würde ich auch so machen 

ernsthaft, danke goela.
 - der tobleronefetischist


----------



## ::emanuel:: (3. Dezember 2002)

also ich hab die minolta s304 und bin total zufrieden damit.
einem neukäufer würde ich die minolta s404 raten. die hat 4 megapixel, einen tollen zoom etc etc.. und das um einen total günstigen preis!
lg
emanuel


----------

